# RTS5129 is not working

## WodkaBylaZaSlona

I'm trying to set-up my sd card reader, so far without any success.

According to lsusb it is:

```
Bus 001 Device 007: ID 0bda:0129 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTS5129 Card Reader Controller
```

So I've added a support for MMC_REALTEK_USB (and PCI - just to be sure  :Very Happy: )

```
cat .config | grep -i realtek

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_REALTEK_PHY=m

CONFIG_WLAN_VENDOR_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_REALTEK=m

CONFIG_REALTEK_AUTOPM=y

CONFIG_MMC_REALTEK_PCI=y

CONFIG_MMC_REALTEK_USB=y

CONFIG_MEMSTICK_REALTEK_PCI=y

CONFIG_MEMSTICK_REALTEK_USB=y
```

And It still does not work - I have no idea why

```
 mmc0: error -5 whilst initialising SD card
```

----------

## Roman_Gruber

 *Quote:*   

> solved:
> 
> the RTS5129 needs CONFIG_MMC_REALTEK_USB; module rtsx_usb_sdmmc; on tree MMC/SD/SDIO card support.
> 
> to find this in menuconfig, you must set CONFIG_MFD_RTSX_USB; module rtx_usb; on tree Multifunction device drivers.
> ...

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1006246-start-0.html

Plesae search first before posting

----------

## WodkaBylaZaSlona

 *Roman_Gruber wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   solved:
> 
> the RTS5129 needs CONFIG_MMC_REALTEK_USB; module rtsx_usb_sdmmc; on tree MMC/SD/SDIO card support.
> 
> to find this in menuconfig, you must set CONFIG_MFD_RTSX_USB; module rtx_usb; on tree Multifunction device drivers.
> ...

 

Did I miss something? The CONFIG_MMC_REALTEK_USB is on.

----------

## Hu

You missed that Roman has developed an unfortunate habit of answering posts without checking whether his answer is applicable.  :Wink: 

The error message you posted initially says that it fails with EIO.  Looking at the source, this probably comes from mmc_wait_for_app_cmd (but there are other MMC places that use the error code).  The source is unfortunately quite sparse on print statements, so I see no way for you to get more details without patching your kernel to be more verbose.  I see only warning and error level messages, both of which I would expect would be shown to you if they were hit.

----------

